# ACS Skills Assessment



## chawla_amit83 (May 11, 2014)

Hi All,

I have recently applied for ACS Skill assessment under *ANZSCO code 261111 - ICT Business Analyst*.

*Below are my details
*
I did *Bachelors in Information Systems *from GGS IP University, Delhi and then *MBA in Finance*.

I started working as a *business analyst in April 2007*, and currently working as a *Senior Business Analyst*.

Below is the list of Subjects in my Bachelor's (8 Semesters)

_Mathematics 1
Business Organisation and Management Function
Programming concepts and C Language
Digital Electronics
Information Technology
Operating Concepts Practical

Mathematics 2
Business Communication
Data Structure with C++
Business Economics
Software Engineering - 1
Data Structures Practical

Mathematics 3
Computer Architecture
DBMS
Financial Accounting
Computer Network
DBMS Lab

Mathematics 4
Linux/Unix/Windows Programming
Design and Analysis of Algorithms
Software Engineering 2
Operating System
Linux/Unix/Windows Lab
Summer Project / Industrial Training

Numerical Techniques
System Programming
Computer Graphics
Artificial Intelligence
Multimedia
Graphics and Multimedia Lab

Data Warehousing and Data Mining
E-Commerce
Internet Programming 1
Mobile Computing
Summer Project / Industrial Training
Project and Lab

Parallel and Distributed Computing
Internet Programming 2
Term Paper / Seminar
Minor Project / Seminar
Project and Lab

Industry Project_

Also, my MBA was of 2 years, but i guess it is irrelevent, as the master's doesnt have much ICT Content. 

Below is the list of roles and responsibilities, as written on the experience letter by my employer.

*Duties / Responsibilities / Activities*
_ 
· Work across all phases of a Software development / implementation project from scope definition to deployment utilizing SDLC Methodologies (Waterfall, Agile and Iterative methodologies).

· Interface with the business users and other project stakeholders to analyze, interpret, and identify business requirements, scope, issues, and solutions.

· Gathering requirements using interviews, document analysis, business process descriptions, use cases and workflow analysis at client’s site.

· Document functional specification and business requirement documents (FSDs and BRDs) based on the interviews with subject matter experts and/or technical team

· Analyzing and translating high-level business requirements into detailed software requirements specifications; functional and non-functional requirements

· Ensure functional specification documents are complete, current, and archived appropriately

· Conduct walkthroughs and validate the proposed solutions with relevant stakeholders.

· Preparing the process flow of existing processes based on inputs from the SMEs (Subject Matter Experts).

· Performing Gap Analysis, Root cause analysis for the issues, challenges and process gaps identified.

· Proposing a TO-BE process flow by applying the best practices, metrics & benchmarks pertinent for the processes.

· Creating user and training documentation, and conducting formal training classes

· Using data and process modeling techniques to create clear system specifications for the design and development of system software.

· Serve as the first point of contact for project teams and management regarding documented product features and requirements

· Collaborating & coordinating with Technical and QA Leads to ensure requirements are addressed in technical design and development (i.e. traceability).

· Develop functional test cases; coordinate and implement system testing, user acceptance testing plans (UAT) and quality assurance testing.

· Assisting the offshore development and system testing teams and performing Quality Assurance activities by working with the System Testing and UAT teams to eliminate defects_


*Below are my Queries.
*


What are the chances of me getting a positive ICT Major assessment?

My surname is misspelled on the Transcript of my Graduation (though the roll no and first name is fine). Should i get an affidavit made for this?

How many years of experience would be eligible for Migration points assessment, as the skill assessment guideline says 2 years would be deducted. Any chance of any more deduction?

My application is at stage 4 (i.e. With assessor). The normal processing time is 12 weeks. Is it possible to get an assessment done before that?

Would the ACS try and contact the university? This is a concern, because the staff at uni is very lazy, with half the phone lines not working and other half the phones going unanswered (what else to expect from a govt university). The only way we could get anything done was to visit the university personally.

Thanks in advance for help, and sorry for the long post.

Cheers,
Amit


----------



## chawla_amit83 (May 11, 2014)

*I forgot to add.. that i've only shown experience till december 2013.. as i joined a new orgn in feb...* 

do i need to add additional documents showing my experience in this organisation as well?

Would the Joboffer work? or do i need to have an experience letter?


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Hi Amit,

I had applied against the same job code and got my assessment completed on May 5th.

Applied on March 10th, so its been around 8-9 weeks. Its been similar time-frame for few other applicants.

I reckon, your R&R suits BA. But couldn't comment on education UG. Mostly it will be accepted as AQF IT Major or Minor.

Regarding experience, your PG (MBA) is not completed after 2007. If yes, out of your total relevant BA experience from Apr 2007 till 2013 Dec two years will be deducted. 

With respect to questions related to background checks by ACS, not sure how they do it or will they do it.

In general you stand a good chance of getting a positive result in say 8-9 weeks going by the trend.


----------



## chawla_amit83 (May 11, 2014)

Thanks for the reply.. i have just got to know that I made a blunder in my application... i only showed experience of my last employer. I.e. from April 2007 to Dec 2013... which means after deduction I'll only have 4 yrs and 8 months of experience. I'll probably have to file for my assessment again.. as I need 4 more months to get 10 points on experience... else I'll be stuck at 60 points... and going by the current trend.. 60 will have to wait.. as 70 is the current cutoff


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Either you can wait for few more months i.e 4-5 months to gain that extra 5 points for experience or do a skill assessment showing your previous relevant BA exp before Apr 2007 .... investment 4-5 months of waiting or shell out another 500 AUD and waiting period of 8-9 weeks.

I suppose with this July'14 replenishment of intakes against each job code, the movement of 60s wouldn't be long wait like an application who had submitted EOI with 60 points during year end like Nov/Dec.

If I am wrong please correct me seniors.



chawla_amit83 said:


> Thanks for the reply.. i have just got to know that I made a blunder in my application... i only showed experience of my last employer. I.e. from April 2007 to Dec 2013... which means after deduction I'll only have 4 yrs and 8 months of experience. I'll probably have to file for my assessment again.. as I need 4 more months to get 10 points on experience... else I'll be stuck at 60 points... and going by the current trend.. 60 will have to wait.. as 70 is the current cutoff


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Another quick word of suggestion, either you are doing this process via agent or by yourself. Its better to invest some time to read relevant threads to get better idea. So, that mistakes from our end could be avoided.


----------



## chawla_amit83 (May 11, 2014)

Hi... i actually have the required experience already... but the blunder I made was... not to show that I'm currently employed as business analyst... acs only have the records of me working till December 2013..

Anyways i plan on submitting my eoi with 60 points once I get the assessment done... and apply for another assessment to gain 5 more points


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

ok good... all the very best...

By the way have you completed IELTS?



chawla_amit83 said:


> Hi... i actually have the required experience already... but the blunder I made was... not to show that I'm currently employed as business analyst... acs only have the records of me working till December 2013..
> 
> Anyways i plan on submitting my eoi with 60 points once I get the assessment done... and apply for another assessment to gain 5 more points


----------



## chawla_amit83 (May 11, 2014)

Yes I did... but need to appear again.. got an overall score of 8... but got 6.5 in written (coz of my poor handwriting)..

So practicing writing at the moment.. i am aiming to get 8 in all 4 this time..


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Do well mate.... 



chawla_amit83 said:


> Yes I did... but need to appear again.. got an overall score of 8... but got 6.5 in written (coz of my poor handwriting)..
> 
> So practicing writing at the moment.. i am aiming to get 8 in all 4 this time..


----------



## luckyz (Dec 23, 2011)

Submitted my ACS today for ICT BA 261111


----------



## dersimli62 (Jul 23, 2014)

Hello everyone;

I just joined to the forum and have to admit that there are plenty of useful hints and tips here for people like me, so thanks for your efforts.

I will submit my application for the ACS Skills Assessment on the 3rd of August, however;

*- I will complete my 2 years work experience on the 1st of August (I will be still working for my employer though) would that be OK if I submit my application 2 days upon completion of the 2nd year? PLEASE NOTE THAT I AM NOT GOING TO CLAIM POINTS FOR PROFESSIONAL YEAR, WHAT I NEED IS ONLY A POSITIVE SKILLS ASSESSMENT RESULT*

*- I have completed my master's degree on 12.06.2012, but I have started my first job on 02.05.2012 (because I was only writing thesis for the last 3 months of my studies so I started my career 1 month before the graduation) I worked as System Administrator. Will ACS count the time after the graduation only? (which would make me wait one more month for the skills assessment)*

Please try to provide an accurate answer because I will submit my application accordingly.

Regards;


----------



## KAMIL4309 (10 mo ago)

nicemathan said:


> Do well mate....


Hello, How are you? I am after one help regarding ACS SKILL ASSESSMENT can you help me with that?


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

Hi,

My friend have received the roles and responsibilities in the company letter head. It's a global MNC. But there is no sign and the HR has denied to sign it as per the company rules. Bottom of the letter says "its a system generated document so no sign is required" Is it still acceptable? Has anyone recently received positive result with the similar RNR letter from ACS?


----------

